# Ghost mantis setup



## Geckospot (Sep 27, 2005)

What kind of setup do you guys use for your ghost mantids? Do you use tanks, jars etc? Substrate or no substrate? Do you use heat lamps or keep them at room temp?


----------



## Samzo (Sep 27, 2005)

i use normal jars, substarate tissue, i keep at room temp (my bug room is 27-30c at day 23-25 at night..crazy lol) this is how I keep all my mantis and have had no problems..


----------



## Ian (Sep 28, 2005)

For my subs, I have then in lil weany geos, with a few branches and false leaves etc, and jsut spray everyday, and keep on heat mat. No need for substrate.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats a "geo"?


----------



## Ian (Sep 28, 2005)

geo..tank, a british thing, I think...

Cheers,

Ian


----------

